# April 2009 - Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Debles








--------------

elliejon11








--------------

Emma&Tilly








--------------

GoldenLover84








--------------

heidi_pooh








--------------

Kzwicker








--------------

Lego&Jacub








--------------

Lisa_and_Willow.








--------------

Ljilly28








--------------

LunasMami








--------------

MisterBailey








--------------

molmotta








--------------

Nicci831








--------------

our_gomez









--------------

sFolks








--------------

THE HONEY WOLVES








--------------

twinny41


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Angel_Kody








--------------

Bailey & Bentley








--------------

Brady's mom








--------------

cubbysan








--------------

cyman1964uk








--------------

dilly179








--------------

ebenjamin85








--------------

GoldenDaisy








--------------

Hudson








--------------

jessiebuck








--------------

linncurrie








--------------

LOVEisGOLDEN








--------------

MILLIESMOM








--------------

PJD001








--------------

Puppy Zoo








--------------

Redford








--------------

RileyStar








--------------

SimTek








--------------

Sunny Delight








--------------

timm


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok everyone, we can start to vote now. Sorry for missing some pics. 
To give everyone a fair chance I have reset the poll (there were only 3 votes anyways.)
Ok, so go ahead, choose the best picture


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh you guys! These are great- put a big smile on my face looking through these!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, I think you are still missing Rik and Poco?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rik pm-ed me, that he lost his original photo.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to put this together! Can you change "s mom" to "Brady's mom"?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Did SFolks and Sunny Delight enter the same photograph?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't vote. Too many wonderful photos of precious pups.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Brady's mom said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put this together! Can you change "s mom" to "Brady's mom"?


 
changed now, thanks for letting me know


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

There are TOO MANY too choose the BEST one...jeeze.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy... this just keeps getting harder and harder. What an enjoyable problem to have !!!


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

My entry of Byron is missing


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is really difficult but molmotta get my vote .


----------

